# How to clean my guns without ...



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a problem. My wife has informed me that I can no longer clean my guns in the house. The solvents in the cleaners make her sick. Physically sick. She wants me to clean them outside in the yard. I do not want to do the cleaning outside. I like my neighbors but, I do not know all of them well enough to advertise that I have guns. I live in a red flag state, a very liberal red flag state.

So, my how to question is: How do I clean my guns with odor free solvents and or cleaners? If you have favorite products that are odor free or smell like lilacs please let me know.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Ballistol *smells like mineral oil (baby oil) plus a little ammonia.
That is, it smells a little like a baby who is soon to need a diaper change.
Will that do?


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Gunzilla,very little of any scent at all.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

My wife is sensitive to chemicals as well, me not so much. I kinda like the smell of burned hydrocarbons in the morning. I have a collapsible table with a raised edge and inventions for the parts. I take it out to the deck and clean my guns and such there. Another option is to clean them at the range. Many if not most ranges have a station.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

All the commercial gun cleaning solvents I have used smell. I use Ballistol and don't mind but it does have a fairly strong unique aroma (when I come in the house from cleaning guns out in the shop, my wife sometimes says "cleaning yer guns again eh?".) I started making my own from a basic Ed's Red formula using odorless mineral spirits, Kroil, and ATF or Marvel's Mystery oil. Not strong odor at all. If I used it on a shotgun, I'd add a little acetone for wad fouling. 

But finding a place to clean your guns, out of sight of the neighbors and keeping Mama happy can be tough. Perhaps in the bathroom, door closed with the ceiling fan on and an open window? Gotta be creative...


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Thank you all,
Yes, it appears that most if not all the cleaners-solvents for gun cleaning have an odor. All the ones I've tried certainly have one. Thank you for your suggestions, I will look into all of them. I am leaning toward setting up a small private outdoor area. It should serve reasonable well. Except on those dreary rainy days when I'm stuck in the house with nothing to do and suddenly get that urge to clean my ….


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Donel said:


> I have a problem. My wife has informed me that I can no longer clean my guns in the house. The solvents in the cleaners make her sick. Physically sick. She wants me to clean them outside in the yard. I do not want to do the cleaning outside. I like my neighbors but, I do not know all of them well enough to advertise that I have guns. I live in a red flag state, a very liberal red flag state.
> 
> So, my how to question is: How do I clean my guns with odor free solvents and or cleaners? If you have favorite products that are odor free or smell like lilacs please let me know.


She's trying to control you, lol ,lol,.
How about the BLEACH, NAIL POLISH, HAIR COLORING , Painting the walls,,,SMELLS, ??
Pretty soon you'll be shitting outside, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Donel said:


> I have a problem. My wife has informed me that I can no longer clean my guns in the house. The solvents in the cleaners make her sick. Physically sick. She wants me to clean them outside in the yard. I do not want to do the cleaning outside. I like my neighbors but, I do not know all of them well enough to advertise that I have guns. I live in a red flag state, a very liberal red flag state.
> 
> So, my how to question is: How do I clean my guns with odor free solvents and or cleaners? If you have favorite products that are odor free or smell like lilacs please let me know.


Just throw them in the washing machine that'll really make your wife happy.

I guess I'm pretty lucky after working on cars and guns for years my wife is used to me smelling like a grease pit. SAE 80W-90 gear oil is her favorite it's my cologne.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I clean my guns on the covered patio in my back yard. My fence is tall enough that my neighbors cannot see into my yard. I doubt that any of them could recognize the smell of gun solvent.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Get the Gunzilla.No offensive smell at all and it works really well.Why go outside where nosy neighbors may see you?I've been using it for about ten years.https://superzilla.us/product-category/gunzilla/ They have something called "copperzilla",I've never used it so cant speak to the smells of that.But the Gunzilla has no smell or toxic chemicals.It was developed for military use in the middle east it supposedly bonds to the metal and leaves a barely noticeable lubrication,no additional lube needed.According to them,tests show additional velocity after use.I even use it to treat steel guitar strings,I get additional 6 mos use out of my strings when I coat them.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

stokes said:


> Get the Gunzilla.No offensive smell at all and it works really well.Why go outside where nosy neighbors may see you?I've been using it for about ten years.https://superzilla.us/product-category/gunzilla/ They have something called "copperzilla",I've never used it so cant speak to the smells of that.But the Gunzilla has no smell or toxic chemicals.It was developed for military use in the middle east it supposedly bonds to the metal and leaves a barely noticeable lubrication,no additional lube needed.According to them,tests show additional velocity after use.I even use it to treat *steel guitar strings*,I get additional 6 mos use out of my strings when I coat them.


Is that strings on a steel guitar or steel strings on a standard guitar. 
Just curious about what you play.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Hot water, dry, oil.
Your choice of oil will have an effect. My wife is very sensitive to most perfumes and scents.
G96 is purdy smelling and one of my favorite prtectants, but LostWife gets a near instant migraine from it, so I use diesel oil on things. (Only been doing this for 40 years) So far so good. It makes for a great lubricant as well.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

PhuBai70 said:


> Is that strings on a steel guitar or steel strings on a standard guitar.
> Just curious about what you play.


I use it on my acoustic,electrics and my Dobro.It works on any steel string.My son plays steel guitar and uses it on that as well.I use a felt patch about 2"X 2" a couple drops on one edge,wipe it on then use the dry edge to wipe it off.Really extends the useful life of the strings.Put the patch in a small zip lock bag and it'll last a year.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

stokes said:


> I use it on my acoustic,electrics and my Dobro.It works on any steel string.My son plays steel guitar and uses it on that as well.I use a felt patch about 2"X 2" a couple drops on one edge,wipe it on then use the dry edge to wipe it off.Really extends the useful life of the strings.Put the patch in a small zip lock bag and it'll last a year.


I wasn't aware of that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Washing machine is a no-no. Use the dishwasher...

Actually I have cleaned my barrels and cylinders of my black powder revolvers in the dish washer (when Ma wasn't home). Had to make sure they were oiled soon afterwards...


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

mdi said:


> *Washing machine is a no-no. Use the dishwasher...*
> 
> Actually I have cleaned my barrels and cylinders of my black powder revolvers in the dish washer (when Ma wasn't home). Had to make sure they were oiled soon afterwards...


Damn, I wish I'd thought of that.


----------



## Qurious Patriot (May 24, 2020)

Donel said:


> I have a problem. My wife has informed me that I can no longer clean my guns in the house. The solvents in the cleaners make her sick. Physically sick. She wants me to clean them outside in the yard. I do not want to do the cleaning outside. I like my neighbors but, I do not know all of them well enough to advertise that I have guns. I live in a red flag state, a very liberal red flag state.
> 
> So, my how to question is: How do I clean my guns with odor free solvents and or cleaners? If you have favorite products that are odor free or smell like lilacs please let me know.


Same problem as I'm in a townhouse with open air back patio on busy street. I use good ol Ballistol & I just set up a cooler & my gun cleaning tote in an "L" position and sit on a low stool & just throw an old flat cardboard box on the cement and nosy neighbors can't see sh*t...enjoy cleaning time


----------

